
Learn Elixir the Fun Way: Red:4 - tortilla
http://www.redfour.io/
======
inetsee
Just so you know, this tutorial costs $40, and is not available for Linux
users.

And there are free resources for learning Elixer:
[https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/master/fr...](https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md#elixir)

------
weatherlight
has anyone tried this? It looks like fun. How long is it?

